# Solved: Company Of Heroes !!!!!



## drips702 (Apr 26, 2011)

O.k..i know i posted about this like 2 weeks ago but i never got a correct answer or the right help...therfore the problem still persists......

O.k...so heres my problem...i installed company of heroes and it was working perfetly and evrything...then....i decided i needed to update the game....i decided to do it manualy.......

O.K...this is a pc retail version of the game ...its not a pirated game!!

Anyways while the game was updating my computer crashed becouse i had to many applications open(my fault)....

so I wanted to try to re-install the patch..but when i tried to run the patch..it game me an ERROR message saying that the patch had already been installed.....

so when i tried to run the game it got corrupted..so i needed to re-install the game......so thats what i tried to do......

But heres where i really F"ed up(sry for language..lol)....i could not find the game or any thing related to the game in the "add or remove" program in the control panel.....so i decided to just DELETE evry possible file i could find related to COMPANY OF HEROES .......(including the main folder of the game...without unistaling it first!)........

anyways when i was done DELETING evrything....i poped in DISK 1...and ran the setup....then it gave me an error message saying that "another version of the game has already been installed, please remove from the add or remove programs in the control panel"......

SO, thats when i though"oh well maybe i need to delete the registry keys".....And thats exactly what i did...i deleted evrything i could find of company of heroes in the "REGEDIT" thing....

So i tried to re-install the game...and it gave m the same Error message.......

so i installed a program called" CC CLEANER" wich is a registry cleaner....n e ways i ran it and deleted all the unneded registrys....i even ran "disk clean up"

So i tried again....and it yet again..gave me the same error message.....

So plz if any one has had this similer problem plz tell me how to fix it......

i was reading a couple forums and this guy had a simeler problem with the same game and some guy gave him a code of some sort...he said to save it in notepad as .REG FILE.....then he said to open it and import the code or registrys to the REGEDIT menue...and he said he was able to unistall the program like that.....apparently it worked perfectly for the other guy....i tried to do the same thing but i didnt quite work out the same for me...

This is what the code thing looked like......
---------------------------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Company of Heroes]

"DisplayName"="Company of Heroes"

"UninstallString"="\"C:\\Program Files\\THQ\\Company of Heroes\\Uninstall_English.exe\""

"InstallLocation"="C:\\Program Files\\THQ\\Company of Heroes"

"Publisher"="THQ Inc."

"DisplayVersion"="2.301.0"

"DisplayIcon"="\"C:\\Program Files\\THQ\\Company of Heroes\\Uninstall_English.exe\"" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

i did what the dude said to do and it gave me an error message saying that "you could not import the file becouse it was not a regisrty script.ou can only import binary registry file from within the registry editor."

I dont know if i just copied it wrong or he made that script specialy for tht guy..but all i know is that iv tried all the above and yet im still without COMPANY OF HEROES wich is an awsom game BTW.

so plz help me.....and once again i no that i have posted something like this a couple weeks ago..but this post is with more detail...and plz let me know if u need any further INFORMATION.....

and thanx in advance


----------



## drips702 (Apr 26, 2011)

kk sry guys..i figured it out..ma bad..if n e of u guys wanna know how i fixed this problem that was giving me headaches for WEEKS..lol....it was all in the registrys...i just needed to look WAY DEEPER in the REGEDIT thing..lol...but ya i got it working.....so yup

Officialia SOLVED!!!!


----------

